# Chix Beach 12/01/07



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Had a beer at the Green Parrot and decided that sitting around and drinking wasn't cutting for me....

Geared up and walked down to the bridge around midnight. The water WAS clear and glassy w/ surface popping and birds moving in close. Met Ian down there and started getting into 'em right off the bat...









































































It was colder than a witched tit on the shady side of an iceberg out there. We lit a little fire to keep warm...










Ian & I decide to gut a fish and roast 'em over the open spit. Turned out pretty good w/ no seasoning or lemon/butter/garlic. 










Refueled, the fish action didn't stop....many more fish besides what is documented in the photo-journal. Good stuff!!! 










We were using Mirrolures of many different shades. They and Tsunami lip less crank baits were wearing 'em out. 

DISCLAIMER: NO TRASH OR SUGGESTIONS OF HUMANS BEING PRESENT WERE LEFT. So save the comments...:beer: 

Skunk


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

man,kept catching em till sunrise lost count,biggest fish 22 inches


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Hate to say it, but starting fires on the beach is another good way to lose public access to Chix.

I know no harm was meant, but residents get a wind of that and they will run with it all the way to city council!

They will just say, first it was fisherman leaving trash behind, now they are starting fires on the beach.

Just my $.02!


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

i'll see you guys down there tonite...:fishing:


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

In this video happy day and age, starting fires on Chix beach with the bridge as a back drop could really screw it up for the rest of us.

Thanks for the report!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

*lay off*

shaking my head at the people who all ways have something negative to say.
Way to go skunk nice catch and way to go on the cave man fish feast
ps if you cant say any thing positive or nice then shut up.:fishing: LATER


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If peeps in houses could see that fire from their house they were on the roof, on a ladder with nothing else to do on a cold night.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> If peeps in houses could see that fire from their house they were on the roof, on a ladder with nothing else to do on a cold night.


But what about the morning walk and the glow?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Im pretty sure the Skunk took care of all alleged evidence


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok why are you guys starting fires on the beach????? I guess you all don't want to fish at chix very long. I don't give a dam who you are, If I see any one starting fires on any public beach I'm calling the cops.......
This is why we are running out of places to fish.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

sand.trout said:


> Ok why are you guys starting fires on the beach????? I guess you all don't want to fish at chix very long. I don't give a dam who you are, If I see any one starting fires on any public beach I'm calling the cops.......
> This is why we are running out of places to fish.


still shaking my head:--|


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

sand.trout said:


> Ok why are you guys starting fires on the beach????? I guess you all don't want to fish at chix very long. I don't give a dam who you are, If I see any one starting fires on any public beach I'm calling the cops.......
> This is why we are running out of places to fish.


You're fired.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Dixie719 said:


> Hate to say it, but starting fires on the beach is another good way to lose public access to Chix.
> 
> I know no harm was meant, but residents get a wind of that and they will run with it all the way to city council!
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Dixie on this one. I fish Chix often and would hate to see the loss of access because of someones irresponsibility.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Word up, Dixie and s.t.!

Look guys, they ain't saying nothing negative about your fishing report -- those are always welcome here! Only the fact you chose to illegaly build a fire on the beach. What may be worse, is you're putting photos on the internet of the illegal act. And what may be even worse than that, is your own faces in the picture. Why not wear a sign around that says "ticket me". 

Sorry to be reading your beads here, we all make mistakes.

But, in all seriousness....yes, things like this are what contributes to losing access. The VB police are already whatching that place like a hawk due to other problems there.

Be cool!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

sand.trout said:


> Ok why are you guys starting fires on the beach????? I guess you all don't want to fish at chix very long. I don't give a dam who you are, If I see any one starting fires on any public beach I'm calling the cops.......
> This is why we are running out of places to fish.



Illegal or not, Im sure glad I dont have you for a neighbor. NEEEENER NEEEENER!

No wonder the Navy is so feminized these days.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Dr. Bubba said:


> And what may be even worse than that, is your own faces in the picture. Why not wear a sign around that says "ticket me".


what the hell are you babblin about? that definitely aint Skunk in that pic. cmon bubby get to your fellow [email protected]'ers


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Illegal or not, Im sure glad I dont have you for a neighbor. NEEEENER NEEEENER!
> 
> No wonder the Navy is so feminized these days.


What are you saying????
What ever dude.....I guess you really don't give two chits about our fishing access. Guys like you are why we lose our privileges when someone els does something wrong. Call me what you want, I'll call you a coward.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

ouch!

I did not condone it either way. 

It was meant (tic), IE...... Like mayby you snitching on your neighbor for having his grass a 1/4" too high.

Wouldnt you at least approach a guy and show your concern about his fire , instead of calling 911. 

V/R..................JL (the cowardly one)


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> ouch!
> 
> I did not condone it either way.
> 
> ...


Your answer is in Dixie's post above. Just the way they reacted to it tells you they don't give a chit just being talk to. So you call the authorities. Its simple, plus high grass is one thing but burning is another. Unless you know of any beach closing down to public access because of high grass or even a house burning down.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

sand.trout said:


> Your answer is in Dixie's post above. Just the way they reacted to it tells you they don't give a chit just being talk to. So you call the authorities. Its simple, plus high grass is one thing but burning is another. Unless you know of any beach closing down to public access because of high grass or even a house burning down.



WOW....that really was you I saw leaving the Rainbow Cactus!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

baitslingin said:


> what the hell are you babblin about? that definitely aint Skunk in that pic. cmon bubby get to your fellow [email protected]'ers


thanks for the heads up...

I know who is who, and YOU know what I mean~
So be careful about what YOU are babbling about.

Relax s.t.
I can always add a poll to this thread and then everyone can vote on it. We'll see how nice everyone stays.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

not gonna comment on this, but to say -- be careful guys--beach access is something you don't miss until it is revoked -- don't take it for granted.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> WOW....that really was you I saw leaving the Rainbow Cactus!


 you lost me dude, Whats the Rainbow cactus?

I'll relax there DR Bubba. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

sand.trout said:


> you lost me dude, Whats the Rainbow cactus?
> 
> I'll relax there DR Bubba. I'll leave it alone.




LOL............never mind. It would only get you more worked up.

But you could use the web browser.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Skunk........no more fires......or your getting KEEL HAULED!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Dr. Bubba said:


> I know who is who, and YOU know what I mean~
> So be careful about what YOU are babbling about.










to the almighty BUBBA


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i foresee a pretty short shelf life in the thread's future.
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> WOW....that really was you I saw leaving the Rainbow Cactus!


With a little research......if you saw me leaving you must have been going in.

Oh and heres a pic just for J_Lannon to injoy.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/493984222/


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

sweet, bear grylls style.(man vs. wild)


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

fishinmama said:


> i foresee a pretty short shelf life in the thread's future.
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:





Yup! You have all of the following:

1. illegal activity.

2. Plenty of Drama

3. Name calling

4. people PMing the Mods (or soon to be)


TIME TO KILL IT !


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

Yua'll didnt know that jesus come walking cross the water,stop by to get his feet warm and eat some fish and said peace be with you.get back to your roots,plundering aint easy.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

sand.trout said:


> With a little research......if you saw me leaving you must have been going in.
> 
> Oh and heres a pic just for J_Lannon to injoy.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/493984222/




LOL.........great come back!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

J_Lannon said:


> LOL.........great come back!


Yup, that's funny, I don't care who you are....


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

skunk -- no matter how this thing goes, congrats to you & ian on your catch (es) --
looks too cold for me! nice fishies tho!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*I feel soooooo BAD!!!!*

I feel soooo bad about what I've done, I went straight to the courthouse and turned myself in today. I have a court date tomorrow and I was advised by my lawyer that I'll be in the can for at least 8 months. Good by.........


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*So!*

Gov't punishment is for wussies! Tug says we are gonna keel haul your sorry butt!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> I feel soooo bad about what I've done, I went straight to the courthouse and turned myself in today. I have a court date tomorrow and I was advised by my lawyer that I'll be in the can for at least 8 months. Good by.........


i would like to go ahead and start up a collection for Skunk's new soap-a-rope's


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> DISCLAIMER: NO TRASH OR SUGGESTIONS OF HUMANS BEING PRESENT WERE LEFT. So save the comments...:beer:
> 
> Skunk


Just my take....

If ya made that comment ya knew what it would draw. Leave the photo's of the stupid chit out and there would be no drama. Would your boys have come on here defending you if you had posted pics of illegal fish? I hope not but the group mentality sometimes makes people post stupid chit.

So take it for what its worth... dont post illegal activity and ya get no drama....

BTW, nice schoolies...

Oh yeah and like th good Dr says


"Save the drama fo yo mama":beer:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Ok...*

Being a Greenwell, I've seen everything and anything going on on this beach. A little fire is the least of the worries. Now I'm being made out to be a criminal, not the case. Just a cold fisherman that doesn't trash the place. 

This "little" fire is a grain of sand of what I've seen that goes on. Mostly dumb teenagers scoffing the law will draw attention. I doubt seriously that my "little" fire is going to ruin it for all of you schoolie fisherman. 

It's a nice place, and I don't intend on ruining it for anyone. There seems to be a "said law" that dictates behavior down there, and it's followed. 

Skunk (aka Prisoner #482913)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SkunkApe said:


> Being a Greenwell, I've seen everything and anything going on on this beach. A little fire is the least of the worries. Now I'm being made out to be a criminal, not the case. Just a cold fisherman that doesn't trash the place.
> 
> This "little" fire is a grain of sand of what I've seen that goes on. Mostly dumb teenagers scoffing the law will draw attention. I doubt seriously that my "little" fire is going to ruin it for all of you schoolie fisherman.
> 
> ...


Th dumb teenagers dont post pics that hundreds of people see....


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Roflmao*

That's cause the teenagers are to stupid to post the pics . I notice alot of the negativity is coming from people who "DO NOT" frequent the area on a DAILY/NIGHTLY basis . I have personally seen bonfires on that beach, with cops showing up to run us all off...big deal they have been dealing with that for years. 
So for those of you who PATROL these threads looking to start CHIT....get a life . I am sure if the cops showed up Skunk & Posse would've dealt with it in the proper manner, saying that they were trying to put it out, that the culprit ran off . Just leave us the he** alone & DO NOT judge us until you have met us.
As for the Cop Caller in Aragona, turn some of your negative crap into positive and make your voice heard ....say in regards to "NO INDIGO", protecting a entire :fishing: marshland is alittle more important then a SMALL beach fire.......BACK OFF.......PEACE OUT


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

Lemme get this straight….

The size of the fire makes it less illegal than previously thought?

Just cuz you don’t litter, and clean up after yourself, makes the fire less illegal than previously thought?

Because the fire does not equate to the “dumb teenagers scoffing the law”, it is less illegal than previously thought?

And in terms of “drawing attention”, I guess there is no way that bragging on the World Wide Web would do any damage?

If I were you, I'd be asking the moderators to remove the offending photos so as not to further incriminate myself or make myself look worse in the eyes of this community. But that's just me, i'm only a dood.

And Mr. Tug Dude, seems like the teenagers are a lot LESS “stupid” for NOT posting pics of illegal activity. So I believe that argument falls flat. Also, how do you know comment is coming from people who “DO NOT” frequent the area on a regular basis? I guess since the PoPo have been dealing with fires for years makes the fires less illegal than previously thought? It’s also reassuring to know that you will vouch for these dudes’ character and let us all know that if the police showed up they would blame it on someone else. They must be proud to call you a friend!

Ya know, I was just having an argument with a friend the other day that kept saying there was a shortage of internet boobs……..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

TugCapn said:


> That's cause the teenagers are to stupid to post the pics . I notice alot of the negativity is coming from people who "DO NOT" frequent the area on a DAILY/NIGHTLY basis . I have personally seen bonfires on that beach, with cops showing up to run us all off...big deal they have been dealing with that for years.
> So for those of you who PATROL these threads looking to start CHIT....get a life . I am sure if the cops showed up Skunk & Posse would've dealt with it in the proper manner, saying that they were trying to put it out, that the culprit ran off . Just leave us the he** alone & DO NOT judge us until you have met us.
> As for the Cop Caller in Aragona, turn some of your negative crap into positive and make your voice heard ....say in regards to "NO INDIGO", protecting a entire :fishing: marshland is alittle more important then a SMALL beach fire.......BACK OFF.......PEACE OUT


EDIT: Dont be stupid. Let CHNS be an example of what stupidity gets you. No matter how 'illegal' you _think_ it is.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> That's cause the teenagers are to stupid to post the pics . I notice alot of the negativity is coming from people who "DO NOT" frequent the area on a DAILY/NIGHTLY basis . I have personally seen bonfires on that beach, with cops showing up to run us all off...big deal they have been dealing with that for years.
> So for those of you who PATROL these threads looking to start CHIT....get a life . I am sure if the cops showed up Skunk & Posse would've dealt with it in the proper manner, saying that they were trying to put it out, that the culprit ran off . Just leave us the he** alone & DO NOT judge us until you have met us.
> As for the Cop Caller in Aragona, turn some of your negative crap into positive and make your voice heard ....say in regards to "NO INDIGO", protecting a entire :fishing: marshland is alittle more important then a SMALL beach fire.......BACK OFF.......PEACE OUT


THANK YOU!


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*what in the world?*

Everyone just needs to go fishin' fer cryin' out loud! and spend less time bashing each other.

OK? 

In general...

*Respect the resource *(I think SkunkApe does as much as any on this site). 

*No more dirty pics *(the children might see them).

*Fish and have Fun *! 

and that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

So..... Anybody been fishin?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Fires*

I remember when I was about 6 years old, and started a fire in the woods behind my house. I got one hell of a spanking!:redface:

Can we spank SkunkApe?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

dipnet said:


> So..... Anybody been fishin?


yep


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

seems to me the fire's illegal no matter who builds it,whether you fish there daily or only once in your life.
i'm sure all the evidence was cleaned up, but don't forget that if others see the fire, they assume its okay & go ahead & build one too--ya can't always clean up everybody else's mess. 

like i said before, beach access is a priviledge, not a right, and it comes with responsibility, & you don't miss access til you don't have it anymore -- don't take it for granted.

not trying to "fan the flames" (no pun intended) 
JMHO


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

do you guys remember the good ol days down in obx, when you could have the biggest bonfire possible? damn i miss that i remember driving to the main land where they were clear cutting, and filling 2 trucks with with wood. we burned it all in 1 night. i swear you could see that fire from space!!!! some of my best memories and alot of "firsts )were around the campfire in obx !!!!

well im going to go reminisce and cry myself to sleep.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

dood said:


> Lemme get this straight….
> 
> The size of the fire makes it less illegal than previously thought?
> 
> ...


As for your comment about vouching for them.....Yes I would, cause I personally know them, they meant no harm in what they did. If you could'nt see the humor in them saying it was someone else, then you indeed are..... (No Comment). It is people like you bashing others for having fun that makes having fun...well h*ll more fun, illegal or not . I hate a person that will judge another just by a PIC posted on the WWW, who gives a f*#k anyway they did'nt do anything to you. 
As for the Boobs on the internet, ROFLMAO you being a self admitted neighborhood nark....you head the pack my friend opcorn:. Mind your own business and keep your stupid replies to yourself..... PLEASE. And if any of you DID frequent that beach you would have met most of us by now ...Skunk your facing a timberwalk , you internet troublemaker .PEACE OUT


----------



## pksnc (Sep 23, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> do you guys remember the good ol days down in obx, when you could have the biggest bonfire possible? damn i miss that i remember driving to the main land where they were clear cutting, and filling 2 trucks with with wood. we burned it all in 1 night. i swear you could see that fire from space!!!! some of my best memories and alot of "firsts )were around the campfire in obx !!!!
> 
> well im going to go reminisce and cry myself to sleep.



I just burnt my kids pizza reading this crazy thread.... Now i'm really mad


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

take a breath and count to 10.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

1.......10. what do those guns have unlimited ammo.....PEACE OUT


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If this thread doesnt make a U Turn real quick I see the CHOP button gettn dusted off. 

PS: NO MORE PERSONAL ATTACKS & NAME CALLING


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

been bitin' ma tongue on this....


Skunkape is good people, Dixie is good people, sand.trout is good people. Met and fished with these folks....but the only fires I've seen @ Chix is behind the Murphy brother's house...around the bend by the condo's...

Was usually the neighbors havin a party @ the beach...the beach fire was usually seen by the condo owners...and the Murphy Brother's.

Fished thru a few party's that I was offered some cervaca's...good people...fires on that beach is not uncommon....The neighbors knew that fires on the beach wee illegal....but gained the respect of their neighbors to start a fire....fishin wa usually slow when I'd crash the party...

Now fires by the CBBT...by the main entrance...by the rentals...and the town homes that were previously burnt...well...don't thunk thats a smart move...especially since beach access is at a premium...

fished this area hard during the late '90's...great place to relax...make good friends with the neighbors....and catch fish...


but bein a cowboy ain't the answer....unless yer a seasoned local and have lived and learned the neighborhood /beach rules or yer re-enactin some Broke Back Mountain( which if that's yer thing...ya need to move to San Fran or to the Village)...I wouldn't have grill stripers on tha beach....folks that I party with, know how much I love a good FIRE...but startin a fire in the open...by a bridge..after 9/11 with locals wantin' to keep us out due to over parking...not too smart....

BTW...does the striper ya eat count against yer creel limit...or do ya eat the smallest one and then still keep 2 over 18?..or do ya keep 2 @ 11:59 pm on Monday...and then eat one 1 of the 2 ya catch on 12:01 on Tuesday?


Not stirrin the pot...jus addin my local .02 cents


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I appreciate a fire but for chrissakes, *it's illegal*. Don't give the jerks the rope to hang us with. Do do you want to be known as the guy who got fishing banned at one of the finest winter spots around?


----------

